
Privacy in a Digital World - samaysharma
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/26/privacy-queen-of-human-rights-in-a-digital-world/
======
v4dok
I believe that the only way to effectively protect privacy in a world where
the effects of the aggregate privacy violation are severe, but individually
privacy is not as "important" (i.e most of the people don't care enough to pay
for it) is to make privacy-preserving technologies the de-facto default.

~~~
brenden2
Agreed. That's what I'm trying to do with my startup :)

~~~
v4dok
Care to share more info?

~~~
m463
ironic comment.

------
arminiusreturns
What will happen is a new class system augmentation, where the elite will be
the sysadmins, devs, and other people who know how to control their systems
and data and care about privacy will have a certain class. (the care part
being the most important, I know what too many "hackers" who have google home
or alexa in the home and I think they are crazy.) The rich will hire these
people to augment their legal ways of privacy via trusts and shell games also.
So each caste in the class system will have either privacy or no-privacy
addendums.

Some people have been saying privacy will be the new celebrity.

~~~
dasyatidprime
I don't know about the people who “know and care” being the “elite”. In my
experience, attempting to act on that mostly results in being ostracized in
the “person who breaks the flow by not doing things normal” bucket, à la the
“crypto nut” in xkcd's “Privacy Opinions” strip:
[https://www.xkcd.com/1269/](https://www.xkcd.com/1269/) (contains suggestive
content).

